# ANGELENOS 2010 Cigar Review - Excellent Tasting Cigar!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Offers a good unique flavor. One of the BEST Connecticut wrapped cigars I have yet smoked. If they were better priced I would be torching them daily!!

Read the full review here: ANGELENOS 2010 Cigar Review - Excellent Tasting Cigar!


----------

